# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  حال السلف في التبكير إلى الصلاة

## المصباح المنير

حال السلف في التبكير إلى الصلاة

هاني الشيخ جمعة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بون شاسع وفرق كبير يظهر للمتأمل المقارن بين ما عليه أحوال السلف من التبكير إلى الصلاة ، والحرص على إدراك تكبيرة الإحرام والصف الأول ، بل ومجيئهم إلى الصلاة قبل سماع الأذان ، وما عليه حالنا اليوم من التأخر في الصلوات والتثاقل عن القيام إليها والتكاسل في التبكير إلى الصف الأول ، بل وفوات كثير من الصلوات جماعةً ، لا لسبب سوى التراخي والتسويف والكسل وعدم إدراك فضيلة التبكير إلى الصلاة .
من هنا كانت هذه الكلمات ؛ لندرك من خلالها فضل التبكير إلى الصلاة ، وحال السلف في ذلك ، لعلها تحرك ساكن النفوس وتبعث الهمم .
التبكير إلى الصلاة والمبادرة إلى المسجد وانتظار إقامة الصلاة والاشتغال بالذكر والقراءة والنوافل من أسباب المغفرة ومن أعظم الخيرات ، وهو دليل على تعظيم الصلاة وتعلق القلب بالمسجد ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ولو يعلمون ما في التهجير لاستبقوا إليه ...) [رواه البخاري] والتهجير : التبكير إلى الصلاة

وللتبكير إلى الصلاة فوائد ، منها :
1- أن منتظر الصلاة لا يزال في صلاة ما انتظرها ، قال عليه الصلاة والسلام (لا يزال أحدكم في صلاة ما دامت الصلاة تحبسه لا يمنعه أن ينقلب إلى أهله إلا الصلاة) [متفق عليه]

2- أن الذي ينتظر الصلاة تصلّي عليه الملائكة وتدعو له بالمغفرة والرحمة ما دام في مصلاه ما لم يحدث أو يؤذِ ، قال عليه الصلاة والسلام ( الملائكة تصلّي على أحدكم مادام في مصلاّه ما لم يحدث اللهم اغفر له اللهم ارحمه) متفق عليه . وفي رواية للبخاري (ما لم يحدث فيه وما لم يؤذ فيه)

3- أن انتظار الصلاة بعد الصلاة سبب في محو الخطايا ورفع الدرجات وهو من الرباط ، قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : (ألا أدلكم على ما يمحو الله به الخطايا ويرفع به الدرجات)؟ قالوا : بلى يا رسول الله ، قال : (إسباغ الوضوء على المكاره ، وكثرة الخطا إلى المساجد ، وانتظار الصلاة بعد الصلاة ، فذلكم الرباط فذلكم الرباط) [رواه مسلم] .

4- أن في التبكير إلى المسجد ضمان لإدراك صلاة الجماعة التي تفضل على صلاة المنفرد بسبع وعشرين درجة كما في حديث ابن عمر المتفق عليه .

5- أن المبكّر إلى المسجد يدرك تكبيرة الإحرام مع الإمام ، وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : (من صلى لله أربعين يوماً في جماعة يدرك التكبيرة الأولى كتبت له براءتان : براءة من النار وبراءة من النفاق) [ رواه الترمذي ، وحسنه ابن مفلح و الألباني] .

6- أن المبكر إلى الصلاة يدرك الصف الأول ، الذي قال عنه _صلى الله عليه وسلم _ : (لو يعلم الناس ما في النداء والصف الأول ثم لم يجدوا إلا أن يستهموا عليه لاستهموا) [متفق عليه] . وقوله (يستهموا) أي يضربوا قرعة . 
وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : (خير صفوف الرجال أوّلها وشرّها آخرها) [رواه مسلم] . وقال أيضا (إن الله وملائكته يصلون على الصف المقدّم) [رواه النسائي] ، ورواه ابن ماجه بلفظ (الصف الأول) وصححه الألباني ، وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يستغفر للصف المقدّم ثلاثا وللثاني مرّة ، [رواه أحمد وصححه الألبانيٍ]

7- إدراك ميمنة الصفّ ، وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام (إن الله وملائكته يصلون على ميامين الصفوف) [رواه أبو داود ، وحسنه ابن حجر في الفتح]

8- إن المبكر إلى المسجد يتمكن من الإتيان بالنوافل المشروعة بين الأذان والإقامة والسنن الرواتب القبلية
9- أن المبادرة إلى الصلاة دليل على تعلّق القلب بالمسجد ، وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : (سبعة يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظلّ إلا ظلّه ، فذكر منهم: ورجل معلّق قلبه بالمسجد إذا خرج منه حتى يعود إليه) [متفق عليه واللفظ لمسلم] . 
10- أن التبكير إلى المسجد وانتظار الصلاة سبب في حضور القلب في الصلاة وإقبال المرء على صلاته وخشوعه فيها
11- أن المبكر إلى الصلاة يتمكن من الدعاء بين الأذان والإقامة فكل دعاء بينهما مستجاب ، كما يتمكن من الإتيان بأذكار الصباح والمساء في وقت الفجر والمغرب . 
12- أن من يأتي مبكراً يحضر إلى الصلاة بسكينة ووقار ، فيكون ممتثلاً أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بخلاف المتأخر فإنه غالبا يأتي مسرعاً مستعجلاً

هذه بعض فوائد التبكير إلى الصلاة ، والتي أدركها سلفنا الصالح فكانوا يبادرون إلى الصف الأول وإدارك التكبيرة الأولى

وهاك أخي الفاضل صوراً من حرص سلفنا الصالح على التبكير إلى الصلوات :
قال ربيعة بن يزيد : ما أذن المؤذن لصلاة الظهر منذ أربعين سنة إلا وأنا في المسجد إلا أن أكون مريضًا أو مسافرًا [السير 5/240]
وقال يحيى بن معين عن يحيى بن سعيد : إنه لم يفته الزوال في المسجد أربعين سنة [السير 9/181]
وقال سعيد بن المسيب: ما فاتتني التكبيرة الأولى منذ خمسين سنة وما نظرت في قفا رجل في الصلاة منذ خمسين سنة [وفيات الأعيان 2/375]
ونقل ابن سعد عنه أنه قال: ما سمعت تأذيناً في أهلي منذ ثلاثين سنة [الطبقات 5/131]
وقال وكيع بن الجراح: كان الأعمش قريبًا من سبعين سنة لم تفته التكبيرة الأولى [تذكرة الحفاظ 1/154]
وبعض السلف لم تفته التكبيرة الأولى مع الإمام إلا في يوم واحد منذ أربعين سنة ولعذر ، فقد قال ابن سماعة : مكثت أربعين سنة لم تفتني التكبيرة الأولى إلا يوم ماتت أمي [السير 10/646]

وعن استعدادهم للصلاة :
قال عدي بن حاتم : ما جاء وقت الصلاة إلا وأنا إليها بالأشواق، وما دخل وقت صلاة قط إلا وأنا لها مستعد [الزهد/249]
وذكر الحافظ الذهبي عنه أنه قال: ما أقيمت الصلاة منذ أسلمت إلا وأنا على وضوء [السير 3/164]
وقال سفيان بن عيينة: إن من توقير الصلاة أن تأتي قبل الإقامة [صفة الصفوة 2/235]
وهذا إبراهيم بن ميمون المروزي أحد الدعاة المحدثين الثقات من أصحاب عطاء بن أبي رباح، وكانت مهنته الصياغة وطرق الذهب والفضة ، قال ابن معين: (كان إذا رفع المطرقة فسمع النداء لم يردّها) [تهذيب التهذيب1/151]
وقد حث سفيان بن عيينة على السير إلى الصلاة حتى قبل النداء فقال: لا تكن مثل عبد السوء لا يأتي حتى يدعى ائت الصلاة قبل النداء [التبصرة 1/137]
وإذا كان هذا ما عرفناه من اهتمامهم بالصلاة وبتكبيرة الإحرام خصوصًا، فلا غرابة إذا قال إبراهيم النخعي: إذا رأيت الرجل يتهاون بالتكبيرة الأولى فاغسل يديك منه [صفة الصفوة 3/88]

* هذه بعض الصور من حرص أولئك السلف على التبكير إلى الصلاة وإدراك التكبيرة الأولى ، فكيف كانت أحوالهم إذا فاتت أحداً منهم صلاة الجماعة مع شدة عنايتهم بها واستعدادهم لها ؟
قال قاضي الشام سليمان بن حمزة المقدسي: لم أصل الفريضة منفردًا إلا مرتين وكأني لم أصلهما قط، مع أنه قارب التسعين [ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 2/365]

وكانوا يتألمون لفوات هذا الخير العظيم والأجر الجزيل
قال محمد بن المبارك الصوري: كان سعيد بن عبد العزيز إذا فاتته صلاة الجماعة بكى [تذكرة الحفاظ 1/219]
ولم تكن صلاة الجماعة تعدل عندهم شيئًا من أمور الدنيا التي أصبحنا نلهث وراءها وربما نؤخر الصلاة من أجلها، فقد أتى ميمون بن مهران المسجد فقيل له: إن الناس قد انصرفوا فقال: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، لفضل هذه الصلاة أحب إلي من ولاية العراق [مكاشفة القلوب/364]
قال يونس بن عبد الله: ما لي تضيع لي الدجاجة فأجد لها وتفوتني الصلاة فلا أجد لها ؟!! [صفة الصفوة 3/307]
وقال حاتم الأصم قال: فاتتني الصلاة في الجماعة فعزاني أبو إسحاق البخاري وحده، ولو مات لي ولد لعزاني أكثر من عشرة آلاف، لأن مصيبة الدين أهون عند الناس من مصيبة الدنيا [مكاشفة القلوب/364]
نسأل الله تعالى بمنه وكرمه أن يجعلنا من أهل التبكير والصفوف الأولى وأن يرزقنا الإخلاص في القول والعمل

----------

